# member advertising space space



## donkey (Nov 7, 2003)

first, i'd like to say that this isn't for my benefit.

i know it is against board rules to advertise your work, but sometimes it might be worthwhile.  just an idea, but maybe it would be nice to create a seperate forum/heading where members could post info about their creations.  it would expose the rest of us to new software while giving the members a chance to get their product "out there" so to speak.  

some details that popped into my head...

don't let member post their goodies until they have made X number of posts.  keep all the "advertisements" to a computer-oriented nature.

just some thoughts.  might be cool.


----------



## Trip (Nov 7, 2003)

Why not just let your signature do that?
It's a cool idea though. Something a lot of us could use.


----------



## donkey (Nov 7, 2003)

you can't search for a sig.  if i'm looking for a new fhjwepio application, i can search for threads in the "member projects" section.


----------



## edX (Nov 7, 2003)

this issue hasn't been brought up lately but i've always encouraged our members to share their mac/computer related work. i like it when someone starts a thread telling us they just wrote an app for doing xyz and where we can get it. i like developers who invite our members to be beta testers. 

and in general, i follow the guidelines about posting as you've described. if someone has just registered and their only post if to tell us about some software they're charging money for, then i see it as advertising. if they've been here awhile and/or i see them making other contributions to the site, then i see it as being a good member of the community that we should support. and when someone does let us in on something like this it is either apple news or system/software stuff. plus we encourage sharing of websites our members have created in the web development forum. people are free to do this, i don't see the need for a special forum to do it in at this time.


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

I do believe you are able to buy actual advertising, as in ad banners for the front page and possibly other spaces.  Talk to Scott or Alex about that.


----------



## donkey (Nov 9, 2003)

no arden, it isn't for me.  i just thought it might be cools to have a dedicated spot for members to show off their stuff.


----------



## chevy (Nov 9, 2003)

You can see this kind of info in the "Web development" thread.


----------



## donkey (Nov 9, 2003)

i understand that people promote their stuff on this board.  that is no the issue i'm talking about.  i'm talking about a central location for it so when people like myself have some time and what to check out what people here are doing or we have a convenient place to look for it.  

or better yet, projects that people are involved in would become a "first look" for people like myself.  say i need a new text editor.  say arden posted a note about a new text editor he is working on.  BAM!  i get to check out somethign for myself and support the members of this site.  what t deal!


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

I think I can see what you're getting at... basically a special "promotion" forum in which people can plug away without fear of retribution.

You may have to wait a while for that text editor, I've barely started computer science this semester.


----------

